# Bootable DOS CD w/ USB support



## DiGiTY

How do I make a bootable DOS CD that supports USB drives (hard and flash drives) and will assign a drive letter to whatever USB drives found at start up?


----------



## Squashman

Your biggest issue with that is what filesystem is on those drives you want to access. Will be difficult if they are NTFS.

I think your best bet would be to create a BartPE bootable CD.


----------



## Elvandil

www.ubcd4win.com


----------



## DiGiTY

i already have Bart and Ultimate

the problem here is I need to flash BIOS, but oddly enough BIOS files are over 2 megs so I need to boot DOS from CD or USB drive cuz files won't fit on a floppy (plus i don't have a floppy drive)


----------



## Squashman

So create a boot cd then. Much easier to do that. If you have a computer that can boot from a USB flash drive and the USB flash drive is a capable of that, then you can put everything on the flash drive.
http://www.bootdisk.com/pendrive.htm

I only ever flashed my bios with a special floppy boot disk though. Bootdisk has a driver free bootdisk for BIOS flashing.
http://www.bootdisk.com/


----------



## Squashman

They also list a DOS USB driver on this page.
http://www.bootdisk.com/popfiles.htm


----------

